# shin splints



## Mr. Miller (Oct 25, 2007)

Good Afternoon!  I have been getting back into working out after a sabbatical from a back injury.  I am getting frustrated because I keep getting shin splints, and unless I take a couple of days off between working out, I have trouble running, kicking, jumping, etc.  Who has some good advice as to what I can do to make sure that I don't continue to have this happen?  Thanks!


----------



## jim777 (Oct 25, 2007)

Get some shin guards? I have a set of Adidas TKD shin guards that I wear and they work fine, though they get really hot in the summer. Just wear them for sparring.


----------



## Mr. Miller (Oct 25, 2007)

No, shin splints aren't something that shin guards will help with.  It's an injury that results from the ligaments/tendon's in your leg being stretched from running, etc.  I know that icing them will help with the pain, but if someone has a good suggestion on how to get rid of this problem so I don't have to ice, I would definitely appreciate it.


----------



## TX_BB (Oct 25, 2007)

If your pain is not too severe it may be you just need to stretch and warm up. Try a leaning calf stretch, followed by a point/flex warm up finishing with static stretch sitting on the instep.

A more aggressive regiment, try the above and add a resistive band for these two exercises. 1) Hold band by the ends put the ball of the foot in the middle of the band and push forward like hitting the accelerator. 2) Tie band to a door knob run the band under the door and using your instep pull at the band. In both exercises work full range of motions.

Good Luck


----------



## Laurentkd (Oct 25, 2007)

I have never have them, but kids back in high school who ran cross country used to take sports tape and wrap it around their legs not too far down from the bottom of the knee.  Not a very good long term fix, but might be worth a shot until you build up to better strength.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2007)

Admin note: Thread moved to Health tips. G Ketchmark / shesulsa, Assist. Admin.


----------

